# Butterflies



## gnagel (May 4, 2020)

A few abstract images of butterfly wings from yesterday...

1






2





3





4





Thanks for looking...
Glenn


----------



## Jeff G (May 4, 2020)

Glen, I could see these hanging in a gallery! Beautiful work.


----------



## Jeff15 (May 4, 2020)

Lovely shooting......


----------



## gnagel (May 4, 2020)

Jeff G said:


> Glen, I could see these hanging in a gallery! Beautiful work.


Thanks Jeff...much appreciated!


Jeff15 said:


> Lovely shooting......


Thank you, Jeff

Glenn


----------



## tirediron (May 4, 2020)

Nicely done; some of those look like fabric!


----------



## gnagel (May 4, 2020)

tirediron said:


> Nicely done; some of those look like fabric!


Thank you...yes, I wasn't expecting that and didn't notice it until I started viewing the images on my computer monitor while processing the images.

Glenn


----------



## Derrel (May 4, 2020)

Nice set!


----------



## gnagel (May 5, 2020)

Derrel said:


> Nice set!


Thanks Derrel

Glenn


----------



## SquarePeg (May 5, 2020)

Amazing!  I didn’t imagine the wings being so textured.   Great set.


----------



## gnagel (May 5, 2020)

SquarePeg said:


> Amazing!  I didn’t imagine the wings being so textured.   Great set.


Thanks...it surprised me, too.

Glenn


----------



## K9Kirk (May 6, 2020)

I thought the same thing, thought I was looking at a blanket with some real nice stitching. Excellent shots.


----------

